# So what have you spent on MC?



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

My MC charges $95/hr. My wife and I have spent a little over $4k, PRIOR to me discovering the affair (total waste of $$), and almost $3k since- we go once a week. I'm not complaining, just curious what others have done.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

$0.

Thank god I found out about her affair a week before our first session. That would've been money down the drain.


----------



## BackOnTrack (Oct 25, 2011)

$6100....so far. Fortunately, this is money well spent as it has resulted in us being happier than we've been for our entire 22yrs of marriage. I only wish I had spent this money on mc before I had an affair.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't kept track. $1,500? Was at the clip of about $1K/month 'til I fired MC and continued only with IC. If we go back to MC, will likely return to that rate.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

My group ins plan pays approx $75 per hour session with a yearly cap. Our MC at first "tried", ask me to pay an additional $25 out of pocket per hour. I just balked and said NO! She backed down.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> I haven't kept track. $1,500? Was at the clip of about $1K/month 'til I fired MC and continued only with IC. If we go back to MC, will likely return to that rate.


Funny, hadn't looked at it before. Could add a Ferrari to the stable and would probably do me a lot more good.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Our first (awful) MC was $300+ per session. Our new one (who we both feel is very good, challenges us, impartial, excellent on the infidelity issues) is $150 / 90 minutes, so I guess that's $100 / hour. We live in a major metro area so that affects prices.


We went to the bad MC for 6 months roughly once a week...you do the math...


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

We are in the hinterlands. $100/hr sounds quite reasonable.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

$160 per session but it's all covered by our group plans, to a yearly max. We go every 5-6 weeks and don't exceed our max. We started after D day.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

We have insurance that covers this stuff, but have gone out of network and, when in, covered high deductibles.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

It cost $2,000 to put our marriage back on track. I have a GREAT therapist.

I was the one with the problem (ptsd, depression, anger) so I've spent an additonal $10K in IC for me. This was over 13 years btw. 

Still cheaper than a divorce and we are now happily married - 21 years now and I'm healthy. It was worth it and my husband agrees.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Mavash. said:


> Still cheaper than a divorce...


A lot of *truth* in that.​


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

slater said:


> My MC charges $95/hr. My wife and I have spent a little over $4k, PRIOR to me discovering the affair (total waste of $$), and almost $3k since- we go once a week. I'm not complaining, just curious what others have done.


Whew, my insurance covers it. I was approved for 16 sessions with a $15 co-pay.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Insurance doesn't cover it. So nope.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

:soapbox:

It's just sad reading all the stories about bad MCs here. The majority of the people here could dispense better advice than many of the crappy MCs that we read about in this forum.


----------

